# McIver's Australian Gold



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just been given a bag of these.. My partner's daughter has just arrived back from a holiday in Oz, and brought me back a pressie (for some reason they all think I like coffee







)

Anyway, she said I'd love it over there as everyone drinks the stuff and there was loads to choose from. She asked the lady at the shop which ones she thought would be nice, and these were the result. Bit late to tuck into them now, but will be trying them tomorrow! No roast date btw, but neither did the Skybury I had last year.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a nice mitbringsel mate. Hope they're good!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

No varietal or processing info either? Actually grown in Australia which is interesting.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

risky said:


> No varietal or processing info either? Actually grown in Australia which is interesting.


Yep that got me Googling.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Made an espro...... Wow!!!!










..that is all.

Used the bag to put some nice beans in so as not to upset her. Was a nice thought. Her sister in Oz said she should get me some Skybury but she said I had lots of that last time so wanted to get me something different. It was different.. Tasted burnt (med roast), metallic and not very nice tbh. Wasn't impressed by the smell either. Had some Rave LSOL the take the taste away.... Maybe Martin @Mrboots2u would like to cup some?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe be I should try brewed for comparison..


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

7 seeds is one of the few Aussie approved roasters I believe (depending on what you're into of course.)


----------

